# Effective advertising and marketing techniques...



## guerilla tactics (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm very curious to know what are your most effective and economical sources of advertising? Also, can you expand on the topic of do's and don'ts for use newly developed simpltons? Thanks...


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

What products and services are you selling? How and where do you intend to sell them?


----------



## guerilla tactics (Jun 10, 2011)

This is the short and sweet version... I have 5 partners (all of us US Military) and all of us have different, yet relative backgrounds. One has years of experience working as a screen printer on shirts. One has years of experience printing on plastics. One is established within the snowboard community and has a direct sales background. I have a business/finance background. We will be custom printing for different military units, as well as, creating our own line. Eventually, we would like our line to become the main focus for our business.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

From a branding and marketing perspective, your custom printing business and your clothing brand should remain completely separate.

Since I am not in the custom printing business, I'll let someone else give advice on effective marketing for that area.

As for the clothing brand, you first need to develop a creative branding concept and identify a target consumer audience. Any effective marketing strategy, as well as a business plan, will be specific to those two variables. Have these been developed yet?

It will also help to know what distribution channels you are planning. Have you thought about how and where you intend to sell your shirts?


----------



## Acreation (Jul 8, 2010)

effective marketing in my opinion can almost be anything you want it to be. our company for example takes around a camera everywhere we go thats reletive to the clothing label. so we work on our own documentary on our creative procress. just somethin to keep our friends/customers interested and aware......

also try guerilla marketing. which is a very effective way of presenting your product. when a customer views your page or advertisements, they have to INSTANTLY decipher if its yours or not. (you know a calvin klein commercial when you see one.)


----------



## koodigital (Jul 30, 2013)

Digital signage refers to a variety of technologies used to replace traditional retail signs. It offers opportunities for retailers to reach customers with tailored and dynamic messaging. It eliminates the high cost of creating and distributing prints and campaigns. It can encourage the customers to buy your products and services.


----------



## BloodBoughtChad (Jul 19, 2010)

It's all about where your target customers are. For example, my business caters to other businesses (b2b). I have my truck lettered with my website & services and also have a business card holder on my tailgate with a call to action of taking one. Last week I parked it in front of Lowe's (where people walk out) and received 3 leads from that one day.
The point is you have to know where your target customers are and figure out a way to get your product in front of them.


----------



## texasmike14 (Feb 17, 2014)

you can find pretty good help on google search engine optimization... they have courses for free... also facebook marketing helps these days...


----------



## bde4live (Feb 20, 2014)

PPC, Local Classifieds, Social Media PPC, Direct Marketing, Flyers, adwords, Bing PPC, Yahoo PPC etc...
It all depends on you budget, target market.
Gl.


----------



## lp0328 (Aug 8, 2013)

I still think seo is really critical in any online business, but I'm also interested in what other companies are doing that are unique and that have worked!


----------



## bde4live (Feb 20, 2014)

lp0328 said:


> I still think seo is really critical in any online business, but I'm also interested in what other companies are doing that are unique and that have worked!


SEO is long term. you will not see the results right away.

Invest on PPC and you will see results with in days.
You can create a lander to collect emails, invest in PPC to get the emails faster. Build a list and voila.

Now your putting your dollars to work for you and you get to keep that list to advertise over and over for free. Faster results


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Google Adwords can be very effective for getting the word out to specifically the folks you want to attract to your business. It's quite a challenge to get an Adwords Campaign set up correctly, but Google offers excellent free one-on-one coaching to businesses. I suggest giving them a call to get assistance in getting started. It will result in a more effective campaign and save you a lot of time.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We have a B/M storefront so our tactics are different but something that cuts across online and local is word of mouth. If you get loyal customers then they will tell others. It's like having a free sales person.


----------



## lp0328 (Aug 8, 2013)

bde4live said:


> SEO is long term. you will not see the results right away.
> 
> Invest on PPC and you will see results with in days.
> You can create a lander to collect emails, invest in PPC to get the emails faster. Build a list and voila.
> ...


I totally agree with you but for smaller businesses without much money, investing in ppc may be a difficult choice


----------

